#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Kamer of inschrijf(voor een zuster) adres gezocht in amsterdam

## M7ammad

Salamu 3alaikum,

Een zeer nette en betrouwbare zuster is in nood en daarom heb ik deze bericht gepost.

Betreft een zuster van 24 jaar die heel goed bezig is met ons Deen. Ze zoekt een kamer die ze met een nette dame deelt of een adres waar ze zich kan inschrijven. Uiteraard tegen een vergoeding. Ze wilt graag in Amsterdam blijven.

InshaAllah kunnen we ons zuster helpen in Ramadan.

Wa 3alaikum l salaam

----------

